# Teen Runners and need suggestions for In class



## Audioslave626 (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm a Cross Country Runner and A boxer so I run alot and I sometimes get stabbing pains after I run and yet 75% of the time I'm fine. Can anyone tell me if they knwo waht trigger it for them?I was also wondering bout when you have to go in class but "gotta stick it out" times. Does anyone ahve any breathing or meditation tricks to help? I do the normal deep breathing but any other suggestions?


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

Where are the stabbing pains? If they're lower chest/upper abdomen they may be precordial catch. It's completely harmless and it's unrelated to IBS. Basically they say just to ignore it (not that that's possible







).


----------



## Audioslave626 (Jan 2, 2005)

Acutally there lower abdominal.


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

I've had stabbing pains there before, but never having to do w/exercise. Hmm...


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Try going to a hypnotheropist. They can show you ways to relax and get your mind off the pain. I'm going for my first time tues. next week. I hear its supposed to really help


----------



## Audioslave626 (Jan 2, 2005)

OO i went to one. It does help you relax.


----------

